# Light tackle muskie



## JWAY (Oct 21, 2008)

Some may think this is a fish story with no photo but thats all part of it. I went out all day last thursday and di great fishing for bass, my buddy and I caught around 20, a good mix of small an LM. I decided before we had to leave to try out a new crank bait. Really just wanted to see that it ran true or whatever. I caught a saugeye, a bass and a 38" muskie. All in about 30 min. The muskie was certainley the most fun on a six foot rod small reel and 8lb test line. It took about ten min to get the fish in the boat. I must of had some luck on my side because I sure didn;t have a leiter on. Needless to say I will be purchasing some more of these highly advertised crankbaits.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You going to give us more hints on the crankbait or do we have to guess?


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Seeing as Lake Saint Clair is filthy with the things, I tend to get 8-10 muskies every year while bass fishing. 2 years ago while fishing by myself I hooked and landed the largest muskie I have ever caught at 49" on a 3" crankbait and 10# test line. Being about 9 miles offshore and hooked in the nose, all I had to do was hang on for a few minutes and tire the fish down. I had nobody to take a pic, so I just unhooked her in the net, measured, and slid her back. She was very close to 30# if not more.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Strike King Red Eye Shad?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 21, 2008)

Musikman you about hit it on the nose. Strike King sexy shad. The small one. Little Guy. That must have been awesome. I know how much fun that muskie was. The fish was released in excellent condition for all those Muskie guys out their.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Damn! I guess I shoulda got the sexy shad color. I bought the chrome, black and blue one. I will admit that I bought it after I watched Shaw Grigdby use one and say they are great to feel out a lake, haha. I too bought the 1/2 oz.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

my avitar is my light line muskie. Fishing for Saugeye at Piedmont, no leader, 2 1/2 Fin S Fish and 1/8th oz. jig....


----------



## JWAY (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow hatchman. I have truly seen some monsters out their that I wanted no part of before I caught this one. I may start throwing a leader with the cranks.


----------

